# Good caulking for cold weather on RV



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok a little outside of normal paint talk but my "new" camping trailer has a bunch of roof lines that need caulking. I tried an old tube of Lexel clear but it wouldn't adhere. I'm thinking maybe it was because it was half used and a year old. Need something that will work in 40 degree weather. Clear is preferred but off white whole work too.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did some caulking on mine awhile back, but I got the special kind from the RV store for rubber roofs. I do not know if it was good for cold weather or not though. I feel your pain though. I have had leaks in my trailer too. But, the water was coming in through storage flaps and getting under the vinyl floor in the storage and was trapped between the floor and plastic on the bottom of the trailer. Major pain. Getting more rot in the back now too.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe its not meant for that material or it may have just been old. I have used it both in cold weather and rain. A couple years ago during an all day downpour my daughters window started leaking. I caulked the header in the rain, the leak stopped and it stuck! I was amazed. Still there today. Also used it in a block foundation in 15 deg. weather.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Sika and 3m both have automotive/RV lines. More sealant/adhesive options than you could imagine. Some meant for the most extreme heavy duty industrial use.

If you can't buy locally, try amazon, ebay, or jamestown distributors.

Many DIY RV enthusiast forums out there like Wander the West and Expedition Portal. If you ask online or google, provide as many details as possible and be specific about type of materials you are sealing, etc.

Also, a quick call to the manufacturer of your trailer would be worthwhile.

Then get out and enjoy!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Any opposition to good ole fashioned Quad? and Quad max dries faster (24hrs) so it's paintable faster...i've used it on aluminum windows and siding, not sure what the difference is using it on a trailer. and it's not weather/temp dependent.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Quad Or MP1 Great choice Dries hard and has a good flex. Works for many applications.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

just realized it's an old post.


----------



## Primer812 (Jul 29, 2014)

This might be an old post but, just for future reference…..The better choice for something like this would be a modified bitumen type roofing. 

Like this- http://cofair.com/quickroof_doublewhite.aspx

*Just be sure to have a clean surface and if needed add a little heat when installing for good adhesion. (like with a small heat gun) *If installing in cold temps 

With all the flexing an RV structure goes through, plus the expansion and contraction of those seams…..caulk will always fail.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

40 degrees is cold weather? LOL :no:


----------

